# How often is normal for you?



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

How often, on average, would you say you have sex with your spouse / SO?

I would imagine the "normal / satisfactory" number would vary from person to person, but I wonder if there's an approximate average consensus.

For me, personally, it's probably about every other day, or at least a couple of times a week. I know there was a time when it was maybe once a week, sometimes even less frequently, and I never really gave it a thought until just recently.

I also think my husband's sex drive is lower than mine. I know he thinks about it often enough, and I have no problems turning him on, but he's perfectly content not doing it as well. Is this true for a lot of husbands? He thinks it has to do with his physical shape (a little overweight.) But he's happy to do it if I'm doing most of the work.

Anyway, I veered off topic from my original question a bit.

What's "normal" for you?


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

My wife and I started out at several times a day in the beginning, to several times a week later, to once a week for several years. Sometimes we'd go two weeks, but that was rare. The older I got (I'm 42), once a week was tolerable, but every few days would've been better for me.
There was a point where she was having more sex than I was, but it was with someone else.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

currently 2-4 times a week


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

The last time I was naked, in bed with my wife for intimate reasons was February 17th.


----------



## Blue Skye (Apr 22, 2011)

We've had some up years and some down years. This last year has been good. We average 2 - 3 times per week normally and try to never let it go more than a week at the worst.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Since we moved in together in 2009, it is 3-4 times a week. I wish it could be every day. I can't help it, my husband and I are amazing together. If I'm already like this at 29, I hope I don't get that sexual peak at 35.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I think a healthy number is three or four times a week! 

View me greedy here! 

I try to go for it once a day. I ask my husband to make me horny if I am not, or I will get myself horny, I want my daily orgasm!  I view sex with my husband wonderful entertainment but free! 

My husband doesn't want as much as I do, he is happy once every other day!

We provide each other our bodies whoever wants to have sex! 

When both of us want to have sex at the same time, it means our sex lasts longer!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

twice a month, maybe


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

3 times a week sometimes 4.


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

This is interesting.

I'm beginning to wonder if a woman's sex drive is actually higher than a man's?

I mean, I think men think about it more... but maybe women actually want the physical act of it more?

I would personally be happy with every day, lol. But I also think it's more of an intimacy / emotional need for me. I think my husband is good with every other day, maybe every third. He seems to feel its a bit "icky" in there if it's too soon after we've done it. I'd like to have some other guys weigh in on that. Is that a factor for anyone else?

He'd take a BJ every day though, if I would offer.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

askquestions said:


> He'd take a BJ every day though, if I would offer.


I have a husband who loves daily blow jobs too!

He will stop anything if I start sucking him! 

Sometimes it is funny! 

He is reading or typing, I kneel down in front of him and start playing with his c**k, he stops what he is doing right away, and says " He tastes very delicious! Try it" You know what he wants!


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> I have a husband who loves daily blow jobs too!
> 
> He will stop anything if I start sucking him!
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Men and their BJ's, lol.

My husband's favorite line, when I'm trying to decide what's for dinner... "You want some meat tonight? *wink* "


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

askquestions said:


> Hahaha! Men and their BJ's, lol.
> 
> My husband's favorite line, when I'm trying to decide what's for dinner... "You want some meat tonight? *wink* "


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sounds so familiar! 

And he will add " Meat is delicious, a big piece of meat! Yummy yummy! mmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds so familiar!
> 
> And he will add " Meat is delicious, a big piece of meat! Yummy yummy! mmmmmmmmmmmmm"


HA! If I make comments like this I get dirty looks and called nasty names.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Every day when I am home.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Boogsie said:


> HA! If I make comments like this I get dirty looks and called nasty names.


She takes her too seriously! No fun! 

Life is not a heavy thing!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love it every day, sometimes a few times. I did not realize people were having it so little. :scratchhead:


----------



## Frustrated4Fifteen (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently, about once a month - give or take a week. Which is basically the reason I found this place.
I think I should be able to expect it at least every week, but she (currently) isn't having any of that. So, I've been settling for jerking off once or twice a day.

I have already learned quite a bit about how to remedy the situation, and in the short couple of days I have begun to work on the things I need to work on, she's already showing signs of coming around - and I don't believe she even knows I'm actively trying to do anything different. (I totally could be wrong though).

I guess my (realistic?) "goal" would be 2-3 times a week even though I'd really like it every day. I just know that in our current situation, every day would be an extreme challenge logistically.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty much every other day.. so 3 to 4 times a week..

From time to time it will be less.. if it gets consistently low I start drama with her..


----------



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

Me 35 Wife 32. About 1 every 1-2 months. Ideally I would liek to inverse the situation. ie swap off days with sex days.

Coasting through with liberal use of internet porn...


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

2-3 times a week ideally. Often less than that due to illness, stress, busyness. Daily would be too much for both of us. Once a week or less too little, but better than none.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

askquestions said:


> How often, on average, would you say you have sex with your spouse / SO?
> 
> I would imagine the "normal / satisfactory" number would vary from person to person, but I wonder if there's an approximate average consensus.
> 
> ...


Ask questions, how old are you both? I am guessing YOU are getting older and coming into your Sexual Prime (why you are wanting it more) where as MEN's sexual prime is in their early 20's ish , this is why an older woman and a young man are a Perfect SEXUAL match. And sometimes a younger woman and an Older man are as HE is slowing down and she usually isnt too much into it in her early 20's. 

Of coarse we are all different, but Hormonally speaking, there are reasons for this. The Mans Testestosterone is declining a couple %'s a year (this is your aggressive , LUST and fantasy driven hormone) while his Estrogen is rising some -this is the Receptive hormone. And when women get into Midlife our Test goes UP some while (if drugs are not interfering) & our estrogen is slowly declining .

I found this on the net to help explain a little


> *Balance the seesaw*.
> 
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive


 Me & my husband were all backwards, once a weekers most of our marraige, We missed that Hot & Heavy crazy "can't get enough of each other " spell of our youth.  He always wanted more, I was off in the clouds somewhere -like you -just not thinking about it and he didnt push. 

Then I hit MID Life, OH my! Been 4-6 times a week (occasionally 7 ) for the last 2 & a half years. My Test went up a bucket load , my drive was way beyond his, now I am back to normal and more in sinc with him. We don't "need" it this much, but have come to cherish the emotional connection it brings . After all, who doesn't want an orgasm every day!? Making up for those lost years.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sweet Jeepers, I don't know how some of you all handle it!  In my marriage, we were once-a-weekers by her choice, degrading to once-a-monthers the last year or so. 

In my current relationship, we're 4 or 5 times a week. I can't really imagine once a day (or more)!  But we don't live together, so we've got independent lives that get in the way, I guess. 

We're both in our early 40's... And very much in the "can't get enough of each other" phase still... She's been gone for a week on holidays, and coming back tonight. By far the longest we've gone without seeing each other since we started seeing each other, 3 months ago.

C


----------



## _alice_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Once a day minimum, three times a day max. On rare occasions we can go up to eight times. We lose sleep but it's so worth it ;D


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Averaging a bit more than once/day.


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

every other day but twice sometimes on the days we do it, need a day to save up huge loads. Some times it fun to skip multipule days and see how much I cum in her mouth after a long rim job.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i hate alot of you


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i hate alot of you


You just have to be up front and find a woman who will do what you want her too (and be willing to do the same). I found my second wife on craigslist because my first wife stopped rimming and swallowing. It takes some work becuase alot of american women are snotty and prudes but there are good women out there, and actually being up front about what you are specificly looking for sexually weeds out alot of the purdes, it can be a little frustrating on the front end because of the lack of responses or lack of replys to your initial contact but its better than getting tied down to a snotty Bi*ch or a prude.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> i hate alot of you


LOL! I'm feeling like I'm underachieving a bit myself!

C


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

As of now, every other month. Ideally for me would be 1-2 a week if not more.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

rppearso said:


> You just have to be up front and find a woman who will do what you want her too (and be willing to do the same). I found my second wife on craigslist because my first wife stopped rimming and swallowing. It takes some work becuase alot of american women are snotty and prudes but there are good women out there, and actually being up front about what you are specificly looking for sexually weeds out alot of the purdes, it can be a little frustrating on the front end because of the lack of responses or lack of replys to your initial contact but its better than getting tied down to a snotty Bi*ch or a prude.


so i should head on over to craigs list for my dream girl


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected]!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

We average at least 3-4 times a week. We have on occasion done it 3x a day. Hard to do sometimes though as I wake up at 3:45am five days a week for work and I have a 2yr old to take care of. Getting older doesn't help either.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

Good golly, I'm impressed by some of the frequencies. Multiple times a day, every day? Up to _eight times?_ Seriously, amazing. I thought asking once a day was a lot, lol.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Ask questions, how old are you both? I am guessing YOU are getting older and coming into your Sexual Prime (why you are wanting it more) where as MEN's sexual prime is in their early 20's ish , this is why an older woman and a young man are a Perfect SEXUAL match. And sometimes a younger woman and an Older man are as HE is slowing down and she usually isnt too much into it in her early 20's.


I am 28, he is 29. We're high school sweethearts, and I'm certain he was in his prime in his late teens, whereas I was not really that interested. Seems we've reversed roles now.


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

askquestions said:


> Good golly, I'm impressed by some of the frequencies. Multiple times a day, every day? Up to _eight times?_ Seriously, amazing. I thought asking once a day was a lot, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 28, he is 29. We're high school sweethearts, and I'm certain he was in his prime in his late teens, whereas I was not really that interested. Seems we've reversed roles now.


Hopefully you took good care of him during his prime years if you expect to be taken care of during your prime.

Guys kinda get the short end of the stick on the "prime years" things becuase how many guys did most of you know that were getting regular sex when they were 16 or 17 almost none but a late 20 something female has her pick of the litter. Such is life.


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

rppearso said:


> Hopefully you took good care of him during his prime years if you expect to be taken care of during your prime.
> 
> Guys kinda get the short end of the stick on the "prime years" things becuase how many guys did most of you know that were getting regular sex when they were 16 or 17 almost none but a late 20 something female has her pick of the litter. Such is life.


I took care of him as best I could. It was actually his decision to not have actual "intercourse" for as long as possible (we actually made it to about two months before we were married) so in the meantime, we were left creatively satisfying one another.

Guys do indeed get the short end of the stick, being considered hormonal crazed boys when if their bodies could just wait a few years to peak, it would be perfectly acceptable. Lol.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Frustrated4Fifteen said:


> Currently, about once a month - give or take a week. Which is basically the reason I found this place.
> I think I should be able to expect it at least every week, but she (currently) isn't having any of that. So, I've been settling for jerking off once or twice a day.
> 
> I have already learned quite a bit about how to remedy the situation, and in the short couple of days I have begun to work on the things I need to work on, she's already showing signs of coming around - and I don't believe she even knows I'm actively trying to do anything different. (I totally could be wrong though).
> ...


Can't believe you have been having sex just once a month and you need or want multiple times a week. Do you care to share what you are doing that bringing about the changes.

Usually 3 times week of some form of sexual activity for my husband and I. Some times more, depends on how crazy our schedules are. We both need less that 6 hrs sleep a night and can manage with 4 hrs so that helps carve out time.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Once or twice a month for me. I wish it was 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, I don't feel so bad about my wanking now. We've always been 15 mins, 3 times a month at the most!

I need a dirty girl:smthumbup:


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

The wife would say it's once a week...but, in reality, it's more like every 10 days...or, even 2 weeks.

We are both professionals. 2 kids in college...with an 11-year-old still at home. She is overworked, stressed-out, and tired when she gets home -- and, I love and respect everything about her. So, I don't intend to push her -- but, I need to get-off more than that. So I take care of business as often as necessary in between.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wrench said:


> Wow, I don't feel so bad about my wanking now. We've always been 15 mins, 3 times a month at the most!
> 
> I need a dirty girl:smthumbup:


I am curious as to why you feel guilty. I know some men feel this way but I wanted to know why. Do you care to tell?


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

2-3 times a month


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Unless your libido's are equal then I don't think either spouse should feel guilty about masturbating.

If the man wants sex 5 times a week and his partner only 3 times a week, then masturbating twice a week is fine. If anything, it takes some pressure off the lower drive partner.
Same applies for her.

Where its 'wrong' is if masturbating replaces actual sex or if its the only 'sexual' pleasure the man/women gets in a sexless partnership.

I do it...I wish I didn't have to but its either that or be unfaithful....


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Average 7-8 times a week, mostly it goes higher than that. 

We always have time even thought we are very busy with work plus a child. When you love sex and have passion with your lover time will always be found!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

AniversaryFight said:


> When you love sex and have passion with your lover time will always be found!


true dat


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

My wife and I are in our mid-forties. Normal for us is once per day and two to three times on the weekends. In my first marriage it was twice per month and my ex thought that was a lot. I didn't marry well the first time around!


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Luckyman....you certainly are !!!!


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I am curious as to why you feel guilty. I know some men feel this way but I wanted to know why. Do you care to tell?


Probably because I would much rather be pleasing my wife for hours and feeling her love back. 

I'm in a marriage where if I don't initiate sex it rarely happens, sometimes I get stubborn about that and just pull the goalie I would much rather be with her but 16 yrs of rejection can get to a guy.

This thread motivated me to bring it up to my wife last night, I told her how much sex some couples have and how much I was having with my girlfriend before her. 

I shot down her every attempt to blame it on me, she couldn't deny that I give her intense orgasms everytime during foreplay and then I only get a minute of effort from her before she checks out mentally. She finally admitted that she is cold, heartless, and a selfish lover. 

I can't tell you how good it felt to hear her admit it, as a man.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Just pull over the car first.


----------



## Dark Nova (Apr 27, 2011)

I also have noticed a difference in my man's and my own sex drive. He is happy with 2-3 days, when I want it every day, at least twice.
We haved talked about it and he has no problems having sex if I initiate it, lol.

But one thing..... He can't get enough blow jobs! 
Men.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Dark Nova said:


> I also have noticed a difference in my man's and my own sex drive. He is happy with 2-3 days, when I want it every day, at least twice.
> We haved talked about it and he has no problems having sex if I initiate it, lol.
> 
> But one thing..... He can't get enough blow jobs!
> Men.


:smthumbup: ...just don't "finish him off" and you may get the daily sex you are after!


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

luckyman said:


> :smthumbup: ...just don't "finish him off" and you may get the daily sex you are after!


Or tell him you cant wait to swallow AFTER you have sex, thats only fair.


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

I could easily have it every day. Things hopefully are getting better but we have averaged once every 7 or 8 weeks. Though there have been 1-3 month gaps in that average.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

luckyman said:


> :smthumbup: ...just don't "finish him off" and you may get the daily sex you are after!


That's generally my strategy... Works like a charm, and we're both happy!



rppearso said:


> : Or tell him you cant wait to swallow AFTER you have sex, thats only fair.


I cannot bring myself to give a BJ after we've had sex, just as he can't really bring himself to kiss me on the lips after he's finished in my mouth... Seems fair, but still icky. Guess we're just not interested in our own juices, lol.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't' think me and the wife are typical, we have been married 20 years, when we first got married, we had sex about twice a week and that was it. I wanted it more, but she didn't. 20 years later, we still are at 2 times a week, pretty much count on it. Once on the weekend, once during the week and almost never, ever on Monday. Usually about Wednesday.

I could definitely use it a little more, but for her, that is all she wants. 

I work with a guy, him and the wife are early 50's. He says they have sex 5 or 6 times a week and always have.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wrench said:


> Probably because I would much rather be pleasing my wife for hours and feeling her love back.
> 
> I'm in a marriage where if I don't initiate sex it rarely happens, sometimes I get stubborn about that and just pull the goalie I would much rather be with her but 16 yrs of rejection can get to a guy.
> 
> ...


Yes but now what! Is that it. What the hell did you say to that? Don't feel too good too soon - the battle has just begun, now it is time for changes. 

Does she love you? With that admission if she loves you she will make it better if she remains the way she is then she does not love you enough. You have to decide if you want to stay with someone who knows she is wrong and does not care to do anything about it. 

That is a slap in the face. You don't do that to people you love.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Yes but now what! Is that it. What the hell did you say to that? Don't feel too good too soon - the battle has just begun, now it is time for changes.
> 
> Does she love you? With that admission if she loves you she will make it better if she remains the way she is then she does not love you enough. You have to decide if you want to stay with someone who knows she is wrong and does not care to do anything about it.
> 
> That is a slap in the face. You don't do that to people you love.


We're seperating, she says she doesn't love me but sex has always been like this with her that's why I chimed in. She's got a great body so I guess that's the reason I put up with mediocre sex for 16 yrs!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wrench said:


> We're seperating, she says she doesn't love me but sex has always been like this with her that's why I chimed in. She's got a great body so I guess that's the reason I put up with mediocre sex for 16 yrs!


I'm sorry to hear this but, at lest you can feel good that you brought it to a head and persisted in getting an answer. Sad of course but better than 16 more yrs of misery. Now on to better things, for you, a woman who loves you and has a healthy attitude towards sex and for her someone to not have sex with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this but, at lest you can feel good that you brought it to a head and persisted in getting an answer. Sad of course but better than 16 more yrs of misery. Now on to better things, for you, a woman who loves you and has a healthy attitude towards sex and for her someone to not have sex with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I am going to miss our little family but we really are better friends than spouses and I deserve better.

But I don't think I'm alone in having a marriage with minimal sex, I read about it all the time. I actually thought married people didn't have much sex! 

Not according to this thread:smthumbup:


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

askquestions said:


> That's generally my strategy... Works like a charm, and we're both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot bring myself to give a BJ after we've had sex, just as he can't really bring himself to kiss me on the lips after he's finished in my mouth... Seems fair, but still icky. Guess we're just not interested in our own juices, lol.


Buy a pack of wet wipes/baby wipes and have them on the bed with you thats what we do.


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

Wrench said:


> Thanks, I am going to miss our little family but we really are better friends than spouses and I deserve better.
> 
> But I don't think I'm alone in having a marriage with minimal sex, I read about it all the time. I actually thought married people didn't have much sex!
> 
> Not according to this thread:smthumbup:


You just have to know what you want and go get it, we have sex every other day with a few twice a days sprinkled in so it averages out to 5-6 times a week.


----------



## Timy (Mar 12, 2011)

Us, it varies, every 7 to 8 days average, and it can go to 14 days or more. I would go for it twice a day, every day, second day. Any time...why not, it feels so good. Also, health benefit, there nothing bad about it...all is good.


----------



## GutterByrd (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, my husband is gone 2 months at a time but when he is home like 2 times the first week then it trails off to once a week or every week or two. Three at the most. Never back to back & rarely in consecutive days he claims he needs to recharge. He wants it way less than me but then again he works really hard & likes to veg out when he is actually home. He says no to me a lot. I would be down for once a day. I find it rather deflating to my ego b/c I want him to be the ravenous sailor who can't keep his paws of me. Oh well... at least he gives it his all & it is always pretty good when I get it.  oh & I'm 24 & pretty & he is 26 & hot... eh


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Average 3x a week. 

I am working on upping the number if only I could get my husband to come to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## Tempted6119 (Apr 29, 2011)

Unfortunately maybe once a week at most or once every two weeks. His sex drive has declined so much in the past 8 years or so and mine has increased. It's caused a lot of problems. I have even offered BJ's and he turns them down. He's not interested. It has seriously affected my self esteem very negatively.

Plus I feel many times he is doing it because he feels obligated. I think if he didn't know how much I want it, it would be even less.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whenever there's an American President named Bill Clinton. In his first term.


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

Tempted, the thought of that just blows my mind. A man feeling "obligated" to have sex with his wife. If I felt like my wife was lusting after me, even if my drive was lower than hers, I would have to take care of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Tempted that blows my mind too. My H has a lower drive than mine but he has never turned down a bj.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No. There isnt. He doesnt like how you do him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askquestions (Apr 20, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like Tempted, like he's doing it because he feels obligated to. He swears that's not the case, that he wouldn't if he didn't want to, but that he's just too tired sometimes. Sometimes what he wants is just a quick and easy release, and he feels guilty "subjecting" me to it when he doesn't think I'll really get anything out of it. I try to tell him girls like quickies, too.

MGirl, I wonder if it's something similar with your husband? Feels like he has to reciprocate if you do something for him, and not up to exerting the extra energy? I can't imagine my husband ever turning down a BJ, lol. The day he does that is the day that I have to wonder whether something is seriously wrong in our relationship.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

askquestions said:


> MGirl, I wonder if it's something similar with your husband? Feels like he has to reciprocate if you do something for him, and not up to exerting the extra energy? I can't imagine my husband ever turning down a BJ, lol. The day he does that is the day that I have to wonder whether something is seriously wrong in our relationship.


I'm thinking the same thing. My H has the lower drive and trust me he could work 16 hours several days straight and if I offered a bj he'd happily take it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I have said here before that I have pushed my wife's head off me and subsequently told her no because she was so bad at it. But that doesn't sound like what's happening here.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Magnolia- Seriously? After a 16 hour day? I've been thinking back at the different times of the day he initiates anything and it's *never* after work. I thought that was just normal, since he has so much on his mind and is exhausted. Geez....


I should probably mention my H is some kind of super human. As a cop he's used to long hours and no sleep plus I've been lax on the bj's so if I offer he jumps. We'll see how that changes now that I'm giving them more regularly.

Yeah I know bad wife...


----------



## JEdwards (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm curious how honest people really are about these things. My husband thinks it should be at least 2 times a week, but I don't ever feel in the mood. We probably, if I were to be totally honest, 2 maybe 3 times a month is about how many times we are intimate like that. He complains that I don't show him enough LOVE and that I'm a cold heartless *****. It makes me not want to be with him even more when he is so demanding of what he wants from me. I am not a huggy kind of person and not one to initiate the love. If someone doesn't hug, smile and say hi to me first, I don't go out of my way to either. I will if I am comfortable with that person and know them well.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

JEdwards said:


> I'm curious how honest people really are about these things. My husband thinks it should be at least 2 times a week, but I don't ever feel in the mood. We probably, if I were to be totally honest, 2 maybe 3 times a month is about how many times we are intimate like that. He complains that I don't show him enough LOVE and that I'm a cold heartless *****. It makes me not want to be with him even more when he is so demanding of what he wants from me.


Those of us who love sex get cranky when it's deprived from us. If I only got it 2-3 times a month I'd turn into a royal *****. 2 times a week is minimum for me. Any less and you won't want to be around me.


----------

